# Rear Brake Heating Up



## 12CruzeLTZ (Jun 17, 2015)

New to the forum and looking for some help with my 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ.

Recently the rear brake on the driver side has been squealing while driving and when stopped the brakes make a lot of noise when slowly releasing. Also, they are getting so hot that even the rim is hot to the touch. Car has a little over 40,000 km on it and lots of pad life left.

Not sure what I should be doing. I know the e-brake is self adjusting so I'm thinking it is not releasing fully and therefore brakes are rubbing while driving. Will removing the caliper and screwing it back in reset it and possibly fix the issue? It is only happening on the one side. Also, I have tried pumping the parking brake and this has not helped.

Looking for some guidance.

Thanks!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'd remove the caliper and clean up and grease the slide pins.

Does anything appear to be rusted?


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

If you can. 

1) lift car remove wheel
2) find parking cable and wiggle it around. It should move fairly free and on most cars you can almost feel it moving in the sheathing. 
3) if that's good try to spin the hub by hand with everything assembled. If its difficult, inspect brake hoses for any damage, twisting, feel up and down for soft spots where the internal structure would have collapsed. (Hardest part to decipher honestly)

Now we have a darn good idea its the caliper. This is a parking caliper joining both jobs, so either part could be failed, but will be replaced as one. If your curious, compare the parking mechanisms side to side for position and movement. If these weren't spin retraction calipers you could further test the hose by pressing back with and without the bleeder, but that's null here. 

Edit: as Blackburn said, the slide Assembly's should be moving smooth and freely too. Check for rusting or debris here too. 

4) replace caliper. If that doesn't work replace the hose too. (I like to do both at once to save work, but depending on your budget and the parts cost its up to you)


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I would also check the slide pins. I have had them get sticky on a few different cars.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Like a couple of the others mentioned above, I would pull the caliper and check the slides. They may be either rusted or just gunked up. Check the boots and make sure they aren't torn. Grease and reinstall. I haven't had the rear brakes on one of these apart yet so not sure how the ebrake is setups.


----------



## 12CruzeLTZ (Jun 17, 2015)

Been busy the last little while and hadn't had a chance to return. So I took apart the caliper and everything looks fine. Greased the slide pins to be sure but they slid freely even before re-greasing. Took it for a ride last night and on my trip out it I didn't hear much in the way of squealing but when I got to my destination the brakes/rim were overly hot again. Was a significant difference from one side to the other. Weird part when I drove home (car sat for about 2 hours before return) there was no heat issues or noise. Going to watch over the next couple days and see if it returns.

Thanks everyone for the insight.


----------



## gmarcucio (Apr 19, 2011)

Same here with my son's 2012 right rear caliper sticking and heating up. I'm going to replace the caliper and hose tomorrow.


----------

